# SR Suntour XCM-H-D-LO, 100 mm LO



## S-Racer (17. Dezember 2007)

Die SR Suntour XCM-H-D-LO, 100 mm LO

am Merida Matts TFS 350 Trail Disc: 

http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.8

(mein Winterrad fürs Grobe).
Die Gabel ist echt geil.
So viele Buchstaben in der Bezeichnung und doch nicht mal eine einstellbare Dämpfung. 
Nur Federvorspannung ohne Unterschied und Lockout der auf Unebenheiten klackert ohne Ende.

Der nicht betätigte Lockout geht ab 0 Grad automatisch rein....so zäh wird die Geschichte.
Es federt praktisch nix mehr (naja doch so 1-1,5 cm max.)

Sind da Elastomere verbaut oder was kann man machen.

Guuut ich fahre sonst REBA SL 100mm und bin vielleicht etwas verwöhnt aber es sollte doch im Winter auch einfedern oder????
Oder habe ich eine Gurke erwischt.....

Hiiilfffeeeee Tipps....


M.


----------



## S-Racer (19. Dezember 2007)

Versuch 2

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

seit 1 Monat fahre ich die Gabel SR Suntour XCM-H-D-LO, 100 mm LO 
in meinem neuen Fahrrad der Marke Merida.
Bei dem Rad handelt es sich um das Model "Matts TFS 350 Trail-Disc".
Das Fahrrad habe ich mir extra für den Winter zugelegt um mein anderes teures Hardtail zu schonen.
Leider federt die SR Suntour Gabel bei Temperaturen unter ca. 0 Grad kaum noch ein, bzw. wenn sie eingefedert hat nicht mehr richtig aus. 
Es fühlt sich an, als wäre Honig in der Gabel.
Ich habe bereits die Staubmanschetten angehoben und gutes Neoval-Bike Öl unter die Abstreifer gesprüht, alles ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich die Gabel in der warmen Garage einfedere geht alles butterweich. Allerdings fehlt eine wirksame Dämpfung.
Wenn ich den Lock-Out betätige schlägt die Gabel auf Unebenheiten metallisch hart gegen den Ausfeder-Endanschlag des Lock-Outs
Sind diese Zustände normal oder muss ich die Gabel zum Service schicken?
Ich wäre ihnen zu größtem Dank verpflichtet wenn sie mir Auskunft erteilen könnten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

S-Racer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (19. Dezember 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Versuch 2
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Hallo S-Racer,

Also bei der Gabel handelt es sich um eine SF7-XCM-D-HLO mit 100mm Federweg. So wie du das Problem beschrieben hast, hört es sich für mich an als wenn der Lock Out einfach nicht richtig aufmachen würde. Wenn dann das Öl bei 0Grad zäher wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es nicht mehr durch das nur halb geöffnete Lock-Out Ventil läuft. Das würde dann auch das Gefühl von Honig in der Gabel erklären. 

Jetzt zum Lösungsvorschlag. Der silberne Lock Out Knopf ist nur aufgesteckt. Wenn du diesen abnimmst kommt eine 5mm Imbusschraube zum Vorschein. In dieser steckt ein kleines Zahnrad. Nehme dieses heraus. An dem Zahnrad befindet sich ein kleiner 4mm Imbusstift. Stecke einen 4mm Imbusschlüssel in die Öffnung und drehe diesen mit dem Uhrzeigersinn bis zum Anschlag.  Jetzt sollte die Gabel komplett gelockt sein. Drehe den Imbusschlüssel nun um 180Grad gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Danach sollte die Gabel komplett geöffnet sein. Drehe den Imbuss wieder zurück und setzt alle Teile wieder ein. Teste das Öffnen und Schliessen noch einmal mit aufgesetzem Lock Out Knopf.

Oft ist es so, dass der Lock Out in der Gabel einfach überdreht wird. Falls sich danach keine Besserung einstellen sollte, könnte es sein, dass die Kartusche an sich eine Defekt hat und ausgetauscht werden muss.

Die Gabeln sind mit einer Art "Anti-Blow-Off" System ausgestattet. So das, auch wenn sie gelock sind, immer noch einen Restfederweg von wenigen Millimetern bieten. Es kommt schon mal vor, dass es bei einer Gabel im untere Preisegment (die XCM spielt nicht in einer Lige mit der Reba!) mehr Geräusche gibt als bei einer weitaus teureren Gabel. Ein metallisch hartes Geräuch beim Ausfedern während der normalen Fahrt ist mir dennoch noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber auch hier ist wieder zu sagen, dass die Gabel weder eine Zugstufenverstellung besitzt noch eine Art FloodGate. Ich würde dir empfehlen, die Gabel zu deinem Fahrradhändler zu bringen und ihn mal ein Hörtest mach zu lassen. Falls auch er der Meinung ist, dass sich die Gabel zu laut anhört, hättest du noch die Möglichkeit die Gabel einzuschicken.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR TEAM


----------



## S-Racer (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

SR SUNTOUR, danke für die Info´s

Lockout ist OK, öffnet und schließt perfekt.
Das Problem tritt nur bei Kälte auf.

Zur Info für andere XCM Nutzer:

Habe mal die Gabel zerlegt,
zum Vorschein kam rechts die geschlossene Kartusche für den Lockout. Muss wohl eine geschlossene Hydraulikeinheit sein.
Die Kartusche darf laut Aufdruck nicht geöffnet werden (Danger...Caution...usw.). Ich vermute, dass die Kartusche für das zähe Ansprechen bei Kälte verantwortlich ist.
Bei Temperaturen über 0 läuft alles gut. Es lässt sich bei entsprechender Positionierung des Lockout Drehknopfes sogar eine Art Zugstufendämpfung realisieren.

Habe die Gabel innen gereinigt, die Kolbenstange der Kartusche geschmiert und die Buchsen im abgezogenen Casting gefettet.

Für die Federseite links fehlt mir der Kronenschlüssel (für oben) um die Federeinheit zu lösen.

jetzt läuft die Gabel aber schon viel besser.

M.


----------



## boarderboy1968 (10. Juni 2010)

Bis wieviel Kilo ist die Federgabel ausgelegt.Wiege um die 90kg..!!


----------

